# Omega Sm F300 Bracelet



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm looking for a bracelet upgrade for one of my seamster f300 divers, any clues on where to source one?

I can't seem to find a 3004/182 anywhere, never mind the original 1178/182. I've checked the 'obvious' places, but no joy. Any pointers?

Many thanks in advance gents.


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

item 130488486118 looks like it might work, unless its the wrong case and maybe not wide enough at case end???


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks but those work on the non-diver f300s, close but no cigar!


----------

